# How to keep lawn where it belongs?!



## Spurspup (May 23, 2018)

Hoping someone can give me an idea how to keep my lawn from crawling inder my boarder bricks. This is driving me nuts! Takes a month of Sundays to get it back to normal and then of course it just reappears! Attached some pics so you can see what I am talking about......HELP!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

What about using round up, maybe the round up 365?


----------



## Spurspup (May 23, 2018)

If I do that I still have to clear out dead growth and it will just grow back. Need some type of barrier or something......
This drives me nuts! Can ya tell?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The 365 version remains in the soil and prevents new growth for an extended period of time.


----------



## Spurspup (May 23, 2018)

G-Man...I do appreciate your resonses but....

We have a large property (110 acres) but I am trying to keep the "house" compound looking kept. I already use other products to keep some areas clean including pre-imergents and sterilization products. 
Can't use the sterilant here because of trees. Don't need them to go belly up and the product travels in the soil. The pre-imergent is just that. Won't kill something already growing which is the darn grass that has crept under the pavers. Afraid a weed killer would travel through the creeping stuff and affect the lawn on the other side of the pavers.....

Make sense? May be looking for a Unicorn here.......


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

You need something deeper than the pavers. I'm thinking something like the metal edging you can get, but "thicker", maybe 6" deep. That should stop it from creeping under.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Ok. You could add a 2ft rock section with metal edging. If anything pops thru, then hit it with the regular round up.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I did not know about Roundup 365. I have some use for this application. Thanks!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Just be careful. Under apply. It is great for pavers area.


----------

